# Anyone Fancy A Walk?



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought it might be fun to start a thread on favourite walks. So feel free to post yours here.

I will start with the Devils Chair, Stiperstones in the Shropshire hills. We can see The Chair from our garden so are lucky that we donâ€™t have to drive. We took the pictures yesterday.










Just after setting off we look back to Stapley hill. I hope to do Stapley soon.










The Devils chair looms, look for the small window of light on the top. A great place to sit and think.










Purple Heather in full glory.










Turn around for the view towards Oswestry and North Wales in the distance.



















The going gets tough.

More in a moment.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Always fun watching the 710 struggle.










A view back from the summit.










The summit with Manstone rock in the distance.










More in a moment.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Through the window you look out to the east.





































At this time of year you have to try the Winberries. Known across the pond as Blue berries. 

More in a moment.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Heading for home and looking back.





































A sunken lane between the fields.










Home again, hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely! We have a good friend who lives in Newcastle (on Clun) whom we visit quite often. Glorious countryside just about a mile from Offa's Dyke.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Cant say that i have walked in that area but was a member of a rambling group for 16 years covering all South Wales , South West of England .The whole of the Brecon Beacons ,Pembrokeshire, Wye Valley, to name just a few . I must it was the best 16 years of my love for the countryside and will no doubt always be H


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Where's are the boozers ???

You're doing it all wrong, all good walks should at least finish in a Pub

For example I'll shortly be partaking in my usual Sunday afternoon stroll

Flat - - Boozer.......................................... about 100 yards and no need for *Thunderbirds are Go* air sea rescue when it goes t!ts up on the way back, Big M just comes out and drags me in off the road.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Itâ€™s funny; I was going to call it â€˜â€™anyone except Bond fancy a walkâ€™â€™.







I bet Bill would like it. I will put the pub idea to the 710.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> Itâ€™s funny; I was going to call it â€˜â€™anyone except Bond fancy a walkâ€™â€™.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't take Bill into the pub, there is another bloke takes a wee terrier in on a Sunday and Bill just wants to [email protected] it all over the lounge

:lol: :lol:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Some time ago i went with a group of ramblers in the Vale of Glamorgan on 11pub walk with a swifty in each( or most) that was great but having to pop behind the bush about a dozen times on the way back to the end of the walk( which was another pub )wasnt so pleasing lol hic hic H

GOT A ROUTE MAP IF NEEDED!!!!"! :russian:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Today we did Fleny Bank. Starting from the Bog, visitors centre Stiperstones. Originaly the school built in 1870. This was once a thriving mining community. The lead that was mined here goes back to the Roman times.. Today its is quiet and isolated but 150 years ago the air was thick with smoke from the winding engines and the tall chimneys from the pumping engines. Add to this the noise of the ore processors crushing the mined stone.














































Above is the Stiperstones ridge. English nature have been doing a 'back to purple' scheme for some years and they look like they have cracked it.










A short foot bridge with 2 stiles by Grit Hill.

More in a moment.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The 710 spotted this tree with a strange fungus growing by Shelve pool.




























Corndon Hill looks fab to the south west. Brone age man shaped stone axes which were carried away by traders along ridge routes across the Shropshire hills. The Welsh border claims part of Corndon.










Shelve pool created in the 18th century, is an SSI.










Looking back to where I live. Right up high on the hill below the Devils Chair.

More in a moment.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Shelve church with the Devils Chair at the back. Shelve was once much bigger. The 1650 estate map shows 14 houses and the church. The fields have hardly changed in the past 350 years.



















Time for home. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pics and countryside njoy H :yes:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

It must be wonderful to have all that on your doorstep. I used to hike a fair bit and was a member of the Ramblers although only went on one walk with them. I've done a fair chunk of the SW coastal path and other bit's and bob's. Sadly, a few years back I messed up my right knee a bit, which put a halt to the walking for some considerable time, although okay now. But I have never really got back into the habit, although I enjoy regular shorter walks around the area where I live, which is an AONB. It was very therapeutic.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I was walking in that area only 2 months ago, I can't believe all those photos and not one of the Stipperstones Inn http://www.stiperstonesinn.co.uk/

it was an awful wet day when my mate Steve and myself along wirh 2 dogs walked in there rain dripping off us and the dogs, staff just said hello get by the fire and what can I get you?

Nice area for walking, we came down off the tops via the valley with the memorial to the crashed plane.

http://shropshirewarmemorials.blogspot.co.uk/2009/12/new-memorial-on-stiperstones-on-22nd.html

By total coincidence while we were in there, in walks this old fella with his daughter looking for somewhere to stay, as he had flown from Canada and his girl from Florida to visit the village he had been evacuated too during the war and was resident when the plane came down, Spooky or what?

:fox:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I was meant to be walking the Lochnagar horseshoe today (8 miles, 1 Munro and a couple of corbetts) but weather forecast for the mountains is severe gales and heavy persistent rain, so I knocked it on the head. It's a walk I've done several times but have never seen the view from the top thanks to snow, fog, low cloud... So my wait continues.

Agree that the stiperstones is a great place too - I biased though, as I'm originally a Shropshire lad.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Back up in the Stiperstones hills today. This time going west behind Shepherds rock. Weather started perfect but we were soon drenched. Three times! 










Looking back as we leave home. We were soon drenched.










Sheperds rock in the distance.










Looking back from Sheperds to the chair, Manstone and Cranberry rock.










Yep, if there is a fire you just beat it out with one of these. Simple. 










A second rain cloud is on the way and the 710 is off! 










Now descending behind Shepherds Rock. More in a moment.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking towards the Wrekin.










Down by Gittenshay Wood. Someone must have live here years ago. No roads for miles just this old drovers route.




























One of my favourite paths. You could here a pin drop here.










Below in the valley is Stiperstones village. More in a moment.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As you've already guessed its not my thing these days but nevertheless some great pictures.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

On the way back up with Shepherds on the left and the Chair to the right.










On the way down looking back to the Chair.



















Nearley home now.










But what is this in the gorse?










Catching this Dragon fly just a couple of fields from home rounded off a nice day apart from the drenching.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Corndon Hill today. Itâ€™s about a 15 minute drive. I wanted to see the stone circle at Mitchells Fold first as I have not been there for about 10 years. One of the quietest places I know.




























Todayâ€™s objective, Corndon Hill.



















Looking back towards Wales before the climb.










Just a little bit steep! More in a moment.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Would you believe it a seat at the top!




























What a spot to read the paper. 



















Time for home. Never met another sole. Just me and the 710.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry.....completely mis-read the title topic,and thought it said something else....

....deleting links.....Elephant tube....Red tube....Lobster tube ...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Went for a walk today.

One man and his dog................................and Big M

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

To be fair it wasn't that far all of the pics were taken within five or ten minutes of my new flat

And the new local which Bill thoroughly approves of...................as he said some nice Totty gets there on a Saturday night Dad !!!










:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Where is that Bond?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> Where is that Bond?


We live by the seaside



http://hartlepool-marina.com/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It was all to much for Bill and Big M










Me ???

I'm going to make hay while the sun shines ......................................... I'm off to the boozer for an hour

:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats great....... :thumbup:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Be careful they hang spies around them parts Mr Bond!!










http://www.thisishar...epoolmonkey.asp


----------

